# Win a 2011 Hoyt Carbon Matrix Plus



## DartonHunter101 (Mar 4, 2011)

We are giving away a 2011 Hoyt Carbon Matrix Plus for first place in the pro divison for our 4/9 shoot..
You have to sign up for the shoot online at
http://www.bowhunterssupplystore.com/spring-fling-tournament.html


----------



## big cheez (Mar 4, 2011)

*signed up*

signed up and ready ..................


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Mar 6, 2011)

WE are going to add a team shoot for the shooters that place between 4-18. Be 5 teams of 3 and shot after the shootdowns.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Mar 15, 2011)

Any one else coming


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Mar 18, 2011)

looks like you might have a chance. You can win by default!


----------



## stickslinger09 (Mar 19, 2011)

You know I'll be there


----------



## TwentySix (Mar 19, 2011)

Address, please.


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Mar 20, 2011)

TwentySix said:


> Address, please.



108 Kilgore rd
Carrollton, Ga 30116


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Mar 20, 2011)

You have to sign up for the shoot online at
http://www.bowhunterssupplystore.com...ournament.html


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Apr 2, 2011)

we will be giving two bows away reguardless of how many shoot. We only have 20 shooters signed up.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Apr 3, 2011)

I could use a new bow!


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Apr 3, 2011)

reserve you a spot on line and come get it!


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Apr 4, 2011)

DartonHunter101 said:


> looks like you might have a chance. You can win by default!



I need all the help I can get.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Apr 4, 2011)

YEA..I will be there..


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Apr 6, 2011)

got 40 spots left


----------

